# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Tonic Water

## kyratshooter

I have some pretty bad muscle cramps and the Dr told me to drink half glass of tonic water each night to get the quinine into my system.

This stuff is terrible!!

I can see why the people in the tropics mixed it with Gin and lime to gag it down.

I tried the gin with it and it was worse than the tonic water alone so I just skip that part and go straight to the tonic water and lime.  Now I have a fifth of Gin that will never be drunk.

And as long as I am taking the tonic water for the cramps I don't have to worry about malaria.

----------


## crashdive123

Add some iodine to it and sell it to a Yankee ---- tell em its Kentucky Bourbon.

----------


## Rick

Man. I strongly urge you to get a second opinion. You would have to drink the whole dang bottle to achieve the level of quinine that used to be prescribed. I guess it doesn't hurt since it's tonic water but it doesn't fix the problem either. There are tons of reasons you can have leg cramps including the meds you are taking. The real benefit of drinking water before bed is you have to get up more often to go pee thereby exercising your legs more. (insert bazinga here)

----------


## Pennsylvania Mike

If you like to eat lamb, use the Gin to marinade the lamb with and your favorite spices.

----------


## kyratshooter

I am not marinating anything with this crap!  While it might pickle the meat it would add three layers of BAD to the meal and make me wish I had just thrown the poor creature directly on the fire.

It is the awfullest tasting stuff I have ever tried to consume.  I can not understand how anyone could become an alcoholic if this was all they had available!

I suppose I am too accustomed to my smoother and calmer corn squezzins' of local production.

----------


## Rick

My grandfather always had a bottle of gin on him. Now you know why he was such a miserable old cuss.

----------


## hunter63

Hagar The Horrible walks into a bar.....
Bartended says....."What will it be?"
Hagar,.."I'll have a Beefeater Martini very, very dry.....gently stirred, not shaken....with a pearl onion...."
Barthender, "All we have is Hooch"
Hager..."That works"

----------


## Wise Old Owl

OK quick *** question are you on high blood pressure meds? - better yet what meds are you taking. (looks like you are discussing a side affect of taking medication)

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> If you like to eat lamb, use the Gin to marinade the lamb with and your favorite spices.


I just want to give you a HIGH FIVE and a DOWN LOW!

----------


## 1stimestar

TRy a shot of vodka and a squeeze of lime.

----------


## Wildthang

I honestly think that unleaded gasoline would taste much better than gin!

----------


## edr730

The old epsom salts soak is pretty decent for muscles and cramps. I always go for salt and water also when I get some muscle problems or injuries.

----------


## tundrabadger

It's quite good mixed with cranberry juice assuming you aren't on blood thinners.  Add a lime wedge and i looks sort of like a cocktail,  which is great camouflage for if you go on the wagon and wind up getting invited to a fancy party

----------


## hunter63

> It's quite good mixed with cranberry juice assuming you aren't on blood thinners.  Add a lime wedge and i looks sort of like a cocktail,  which is great camouflage for if you go on the wagon and wind up getting invited to a fancy party


Yeah, if you want a girly-man cocktail .....What are you gonna call it a "A Pucker and Tonic"?

LOL
Bazinga...Joke....just picture you walking around with that tiny glass, with pinky UP.....LOL

----------


## tundrabadger

> Yeah, if you want a girly-man cocktail .....What are you gonna call it a "A Pucker and Tonic"?
> 
> LOL
> Bazinga...Joke....just picture you walking around with that tiny glass, with pinky UP.....LOL


Pinky up is for teacups,  you boor!  Wheras we all know that fruity cocktails are more properly consumed by holding the glass in your left hand and using a sugar spoon to transfer the drink to your mouth, bit by bit.    As per Miss Manners.  You can look it up.

----------


## hunter63

> Pinky up is for teacups,  you boor!  Wheras we all know that fruity cocktails are more properly consumed by holding the glass in your left hand and using a sugar spoon to transfer the drink to your mouth, bit by bit.    As per Miss Manners.  You can look it up.


Gotta go look that one up for sure....Miss manners you say.....
Bhohahaha

We just put stuff in a paper bag.....gulp some down from the bottle......and make a wincy face.....seem straight tonic would fit that.

----------


## tundrabadger

> Gotta go look that one up for sure....Miss manners you say.....
> Bhohahaha
> 
> We just put stuff in a paper bag.....gulp some down from the bottle......and make a wincy face.....seem straight tonic would fit that.


It's better with lime if you make that credible somehow.  


in all seriousness, now I want some tonic water.   I blame Kyrat for this.

----------


## hunter63

....And now I have a hankering for lime.......LOL

----------


## tundrabadger

And now it's stuck in my head.  I might be forced to escalate this.  Maybe a little ditty about, oh,  verdant cold blooded megafauna for example.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, that or green anaconda.

----------


## hunter63

Oh. Nooooo....Not the dreaded Green Anaconda

----------


## DSJohnson

I am never going to  learn...just cruisin' along catchioing up on the new posts and WHAM  Green Anaconda at 12 O'Clock,,, <SMH>   really...in a thread about tonic water no less

----------


## hunter63

Hummm, maybe THATS what DW means, when she says......"Grow Up....Not just old"

----------


## kyratshooter

> I am never going to  learn...just cruisin' along catchioing up on the new posts and WHAM  Green Anaconda at 12 O'Clock,,, <SMH>   really...in a thread about tonic water no less


You know the deal DS, staying on topic around here is like herding cats and provides part of the entertainment value attached to the site.

If you come in late on a thread God only knows what you will be in the middle of.  I think the Brits have a term for such shock called "Gobsmacked".

----------


## DSJohnson

Yes that is exactly what I was thinking. I love reading the old threads. I am always amazed at the interesting and sometime almost unexplainable twists and turns.  And of course sometime whole posts seem to just disappear.  That makes it a little more challenging to follow at times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

Just an observation...

Many older threads seem to collect "drive-by, one posters" (a LOT of them)...post after 3 years (or whatever) like it was yesterday....

Used to make wonder if anyone reads the dates and posts...Then realize that they may have found their way here but doing a Google search on the subject...to find their way here.
I was doing a search on using dry beans, and different way of mixing bread...to find this place.

Everyone was helpful.....and I just stayed around.

----------

